# Schooling fish numbers...



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

I was wondering...I'm thinking of getting a couple tiger barbs and a couple rosy barbs. They say to get them in groups of 4 or more. Since they are both barbs...I was wondering if that means 4 tiger and 4 rosy, or like 2 or 3 of each. Thanks.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Tiger barbs I would say 5 or more rosys maybe 3 or more. But what size is this tank? ... they both require 30 gallons as they are active and the roseys get to be 3-4 inches


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

4 tiger barbs can still be a problem... I had 8 and now update to 14 such a happy family


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Agreed mine were happier with 12.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I have 3 rosy barbs in a 20 gallon tank. They seem to be all right, but it's not ideal for them. They are fast swimers and would probably appreciate more space to roam, and they really should have more of their own kind for company. Not to mention that they look great (especially the males which are an almost neon orange) so more would look better. 

Eventually (after all the building work is done in our new house) we'll get a bigger tank and put the rosys in it, and get them lots of friends.

SA_Mountaineer: I think it would be best if, unless you had room for at leasy 6 of each, to stick with just one of them. I feel that it's better to have fewer kinds of finh in a tank, and more members of each variety. The fish (especially the schooling ones) will feel more comfortable, and it wil look more natural too. In the wild, at least anywhere I've been scuba diving, you don't generally see lots of different kinds of fish in one place, you see maybe two or three different kinds of fish in one place; you have to move to a different environment (eg sandy bottom instead of the reef) to see differnt kinds of fish.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

In the wild, all barbs live in hundreds and thousands. Barbs can be worse than cichlids when it comes down to who's who.


----------

